# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Մարդ և շրջակա միջավայր > Բժշկություն >  Հաճախ ենք հիվանդանում անգինայով

## Նաիրա-Naira

Բարև ձեզ,ես 2 փոքրիկների մայր եմ,աղջիկս հիմա  6 տարեկան է, 4.5 տարեկան հասակում  վիրահատեցին`երկրորդ կարգի ադենոիդ ուներ,նշիկներն էլ  հետը հեռացրեցին: Հիմա էլ տղայիս հետ կապված խնդիրներ ունեմ`հաճախակի կրկնվող անգինաներ,մոտ 6 ամիս առաջ սկսվեց:Ինչ կարող եմ անել,ում կարող եմ դիմել:

----------


## ministr

Բնականաբար քիթ-կոկորդ բժշկի է պետք դիմել: Եթե նշիկները շարքից դուրս եկած եղան ուրեմն պետք է հեռացնել: Բայց հուսով եմ փոքրիկի մոտ դեռ այդ աստիճանի չի հասել: Պետք է հասկանալ հաճախակի անգինայով հիվանդանալու պատճառը... փչացած ատամ կա? Փոքրիկը ընդհանրապես սառը ջուր խմում է? Թե մշտապես սենյակային ջերմաստիճանի ջուր է օգտագործում? Մոտավորապես կարող եք ասել ինչից հետո է անգինայով հիվանդանում (մրսածություն, պաղպաղակ, սառը ջուր և այլն)? Անգինան թարախային է լինում?

----------


## Ձայնալար

Էս նամակը վերջերս եմ ստացել, միգուցե պարունակվող ինֆորմացիան օգտակար լինի:



> Տեղեկացնում ենք Ձեզ, որ «ՄեդԱսիստ» Բժշկական կենտրոնում իրականացվում է նոր լաբորատոր հետազոտություն՝ ստրեպտոկոկի հայտնաբերման արագ թեստ (ստրեպ  թեստ), որը լայնորեն կիրառվում է աշխարհի բոլոր զարգացած երկրներում և հատկապես արդիական է մանկաբուժական պրակտիկայում։
> 
> ·         Ի՞նչ է ստրեպ  թեստը
> 
> Ստրեպ թեստը  թույլ է տալիս 5-10 րոպեների ընթացքում հայտնաբերել ստրեպտոկոկ մանրէն բկանցքում(կոկորդում), որը հանդիսանում է տոնզիլոֆարինգիտների (անգինա), ռևմատիզմի, գլոմերուլոնեֆրիտի, և այլ հիվանդությունների հարուցիչը։ Այս վարակը հաճախ զուգորդվում է ջերմության բարձրացումով, կոկորդի ցավով և այլ նշաններով։
> 
> ·         Ինչ՞ու է կատարվում ստրեպ  թեստը
> 
> Ստրեպ թեստը կատարվում է պարզաբանելու, թե արդյո՞ք տվյալ հիվանդությունը (անգինա կամ տոնզիլիտ, ֆարինգիտ) պայմանավորված է ստրեպտոկոկ մանրէով, թե վիրուսային վարակով, ինչը որոշիչ դեր ունի արդյունավետ բուժման ընտրության հարցում։
> ...

----------


## Նաիրա-Naira

> Բնականաբար քիթ-կոկորդ բժշկի է պետք դիմել: Եթե նշիկները շարքից դուրս եկած եղան ուրեմն պետք է հեռացնել: Բայց հուսով եմ փոքրիկի մոտ դեռ այդ աստիճանի չի հասել: Պետք է հասկանալ հաճախակի անգինայով հիվանդանալու պատճառը... փչացած ատամ կա? Փոքրիկը ընդհանրապես սառը ջուր խմում է? Թե մշտապես սենյակային ջերմաստիճանի ջուր է օգտագործում? Մոտավորապես կարող եք ասել ինչից հետո է անգինայով հիվանդանում (մրսածություն, պաղպաղակ, սառը ջուր և այլն)? Անգինան թարախային է լինում?


Շնորհակալություն արձագանքելու համար:Մեր մանկական քիթ-կոկորդ բժիշկը (քաղաք Արտաշատի) ասում է,որ թարախային է,ֆոլիկուլյար:Հաճախ նշանակում է` Ամոքսիկլավ, երբեմն  էրիտրոմիցին ,ողողումներ, Տոնզիլգոն, մոտ մեկ ամիս Իմունալ խմեցինք, լիմոնով ու ձվով պատրաստվող խառնուրդ էլ խմեցինք (հում ձվերը լիմոնի հյութի մեջ),մոտ մեկուկես ամիս կարծես պահեց,բայց հետո նորից կրկնվեց արդեն 2 անգամ` 20 օր ընդմիջումով:Այս անգամ տաքություն չունի,բժշկի խորհրդով փորձենք միայն բիոպարոքսով և ողողումներով սահմանափակվել:Ատամներից միայն մեկի վրա փոքրիկ սև բիծ կա,ստոմատոլոգն ասաց միջամտելու անհրաժեշտություն չկա:Իսկ սովորաբար աշխատում ենք սենյակային ջերմաստիճանի ջուր տալ,մանկապորտեզ երբեք չեմ ուղարկել,սեփական տուն է,գուցե ներս ու դուրս անելուց  է մրսում:Արդեն չգիտեմ ինչ անել ,բժշկուհին ասում է նման հաճախականության դեպքում ճիշտը վիրահատելն է: Միթե? ուրիշ մեթոդներ չկան:Շնորհակալություն :

----------


## ministr

Ողողումները թարախային անգինային շատ չեն օգնում, որովհետև ողողում անելուց էդքան ներս չի գնում հեղուկը որ բուժի: Թարախային բշտիկները ավելի խորքում էլ են լինում: Դրա համար նշիկների լվացում են անում:Անդուր պրոցեդուրայա, բայց օգնումա: 

Ենթադրում եմ, որ հաճախակի հիվանդանալու պատճառը ոչ լիարժեք բուժումը կարող է լինել: Մշտապես սենյակային ջերմաստիճաի ջուր տալն էլ թվում ա թե լավա, բայց նշիկներին էլ է պետք կոփել, թե չէ ձմռանը դուրսը մի քիչ խոսի, կամ վազվզի բերանը բաց, անգինան պատրաստ է  :Smile: 

Երևան գաք մի հատ հիվանդանոց գնացեք քիթ-կոկորդ բժշկի մոտ:

----------


## Նաիրա-Naira

> Ողողումները թարախային անգինային շատ չեն օգնում, որովհետև ողողում անելուց էդքան ներս չի գնում հեղուկը որ բուժի: Թարախային բշտիկները ավելի խորքում էլ են լինում: Դրա համար նշիկների լվացում են անում:Անդուր պրոցեդուրայա, բայց օգնումա: 
> 
> Ենթադրում եմ, որ հաճախակի հիվանդանալու պատճառը ոչ լիարժեք բուժումը կարող է լինել: Մշտապես սենյակային ջերմաստիճաի ջուր տալն էլ թվում ա թե լավա, բայց նշիկներին էլ է պետք կոփել, թե չէ ձմռանը դուրսը մի քիչ խոսի, կամ վազվզի բերանը բաց, անգինան պատրաստ է 
> 
> Երևան գաք մի հատ հիվանդանոց գնացեք քիթ-կոկորդ բժշկի մոտ:


  Մեկ ամիս առաջ բժշկուհին Ֆուրացիլինի լուծույթով լվացումներ արեց` որպես կոնսերվատիվ բուժման բաղադրիչ,մոտ 7-8 օր:Երևանում որ քիթ-կոկորդ բժշկի մոտ խորհուրդ կտաք գնալ,հիմա նույնիսկ մտածում եմ որևէ ոչ տրադիցիոն եղանակ գտնելու մասին:Երեկ երեխան վատ չէր ,բիոպարոքս օգտագործելու հաջորդ օրն արդեն նշիկների վրայի մեծ սպիտակ բծերը համարյա չէին երևում:

----------


## Կաթիլ

Ես էլ շատ հաճախ եմ անգինայով հիվանդանում, բայց արդեն 2 տարի ինձ էդ անտանելի հիվանդությունից փրկում ա  մի բույսով պատրաստված թուրմ, մեր իմացած սովորական *գնարբուկը*: Գուցե ինչ-որ մեկին նույնպես օգնի:

----------


## VisTolog

Ես ընդամենը երկու անգամ եմ անգինա ընկել, էն էլ երևի մինչև 11 տարեկանս  :Tongue:  :LOL: 

Նույնիսկ կարգին գրիպ մի օր չեմ ընկնում, իմանամ դա ինչա... :Xeloq:

----------


## Գեա

հարգելի Նաիրա: Նման պրոբլեմ ունեն շատ ծնողներ: բուժման արդյունավետությունը գնահատելու համար նախ և առաջ  պետք է պարզել թե ինչ հարուցիչի հետ գործ ունեք:Հակառակ դեպքում նշանակված անտիբիոտիկը  երբեմն ավելի շատ վնաս է տալիս քան օգուտ :Երեխայի բկանցքից քսուկի օգնությամբ կարելի է պարզել և հարուցիչի բնույթը և զգայունությունը  անտիբիոտիկների նկատմամբ:նման անալիզը բժշկին մութ անտառից դուրս է բերում բաց դաշտ և թույլ է տալիս կայացնել ավելի ճիշտ որոշում և բուժումն էլ դառնում է ավելի նպատակասլաց:

----------


## Գեա

կա մի շատ հետաքրքիր պրեպարատ`տոնզիլոտրեն անվանումով:Կազմված է լրիվ բնական նյութերից:Ճիշտ և ժամանակին օգտագործելու դեպքում կարելի է հասնել նշիկների պաշտպանական ֆունկցիայի լրիվ վերականգնմանը և խուսափել վիրահատությունից:Եթե հետաքրքիր է կարող եմ ավելի մանրամասն նկարագրել:

----------


## lulushik

հարգելի բժիշկներ խոսենք  Ադենոիդ  հիվանդության մասին։Իմ բալիկի մոտ ախտորոշել են այդ հիվանդությունը։ Խորհուրդ տվեք ինչ անել։ :Sad:

----------


## Գեա

ադենոիդը ըմպանային նշիկների պաթոլոգիկ մեծացումն է`պայմանավորված նրանում պարունակվող լիմֆոիդ հյուսվածքի մեծացումով:Ադենոիդային վեգետացիա դիագնոզը3-7տ երեխաների մոտ հաճախ հանդիպող դիագնոզներից է:Նրա առաջացմանը նպաստում է այն փաստը,որ երեխաները այդ տարիքում ավելի հաճախ են հիվանդանումվերին շնչական ուղիների ինֆեկցիաներով,անգինաներով,մանկական ինֆեկցիաներով:Ըմպանային նշիկները քմային նշիկների հետ միասին  բերան-ըմպանային լիմֆոիդ օղակի բաղկացուցիչներն են և  օրգանիզմի համար հանդիսանում են պոլիգոն,որտեղ իմուն համակարգը առաջին անգամ հանդիպում է վնասակար միկրոբների հետ և մշակում պայքարի միջոցներ նրա դեմ պայքարելու համար: Դա է պատճառը, որ հնարավորության դեպքում և քմային և ըմպանային նշիկները պետք է պահպանել :  
Կլինիկա
Առկա է ադենոիդների երեք աստիճան,որը պայմանավորված է նշիկների չափերով:
Ըստ ընթացքի տարբաժանվում է սուր,ենթասուր և խրոնիկ ձևերի:
սիմպտոմներն են`դժվարացած շնչառություն,սուր ընթացքի դեպքում լորձային,լորձաթարախային արտադրություն քթից:Երկրորդ, երրորդ աստիճանների ժամանակ հնարավոր է լսողության անկում ,որի պատճառը կաող է լինել ինչպես բորբոքային պրոցեսը միջին ականջում,երբ բորբոքումը քթի խոռոչից ևվստախյան փողերով  տեղափոխվում է միջին ականջ,այնպես էլ մեխանիկական,երբ մեծացած նշիկները փակում են եվստախյան փողերի ելանցքը:Այդ երեխաները ունեն բնորոշ դեմք`թաց աչքեր,գունատ դեմք,մշտապես կիսաբաց բերան:գիշերային մշտական խռմփոց:Հիվանդության երկարատև ընթացքի ժամանակ` պայմանավորված խրոնիկ թթվածնային քաղցով, երեխան սկսում է շուտ հոգնել,նկատվում է հիշողության վատացում,ախորժակի անկում:
Բուժումը
առաջին ,երկրորդ աստիճանների դեպքում ցուցված է կոնսերվատիվ(ոչ վիրահատական )բուժում,որը ներառում է
հակաբակտերիալ,հակաբորբոքային,հակաայտուցային դեղերը
քթի լվացումը
իմունոխթանիչները
Երրորդ աստիճանի դեպքում ցուցված է վիրահատական բուժումը:

----------

